# Easter 2020



## larold

I am profoundly sad that, for the first time in my 69 years, I'll have no opportunity to gather at church and sing wonderful music to God and Christ on Good Friday and Easter. Of all the things coronavirus has stolen from me this is clearly the most dear and hardest to accept. I, like probably most of you, live in a place with a "stay at home" order in place until the end of April (or perhaps longer.)

I long for Craig Courtney's "One Faith One Hope One Lord" for the season.

Many years I sing in a choral society that performs on Passion Sunday; I did not this year in part because they canceled their concert. They'd have sung Psalms from over the centuries including Mendelssohn's Psalm 42. Other years we have performed Haydn's Creation, Bach's St. Matthew Passion and Beethoven's Missa Solemins, among others.

I understand some churches are streaming or YouTubeing something to parishoners this year; to best of my knowledge mine is not.

I guess I stay home and sing "Beneath The Cross of Jesus" to myself on Good Friday at Noon, then the Hallelujah chorus on Sunday. I wish it weren't this way but it's our world today.


----------



## Bulldog

It's a good time for Bach's Easter Oratorio.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I hear you. I'm watching livestreamed church services and Bible studies, and they just don't match the live experience. I lead my church's Wednesday night Bible study, and we have it via Zoom, so everyone is able to not only see and hear but also participate. Still, talking to a video screen is not the same as interacting live.


----------



## Dimace

I'm not going to the church very often, but, as a believer, I will miss the atmosphere of these days. I hope to be the last time in my life I have to live an Easter like this.


----------



## Art Rock

Easter does not hold any religious meaning for me, and in fact it will be very much like every year: I'll be playing the two main Bach passions.


----------



## flamencosketches

Dimace said:


> I'm not going to the church very often, but, as a believer, I will miss the atmosphere of these days. I hope to be the last time in my life I have to live an Easter like this.


Agreed. I'm a lapsed catholic. I was hoping to go to church on Easter for the first time in several years... alas.

Instead I will try and listen to some Bach; the St. Matthew Passtion-I just got the Gustav Leonhardt recording on disc for the occasion-and perhaps the Easter Oratorio, of which I have the old Eugene Ormandy recording, but haven't heard it.


----------



## Rogerx

I play Easter music since weeks, love the Bach passions and many others.


----------



## JSBach85

It's time to listen to my 12 recordings of St. Matthew Passion. Has anyone listened the second Suzuki recording?


----------



## DavidA

larold said:


> I am profoundly sad that, for the first time in my 69 years, I'll have no opportunity to gather at church and sing wonderful music to God and Christ on Good Friday and Easter. Of all the things coronavirus has stolen from me this is clearly the most dear and hardest to accept. I, like probably most of you, live in a place with a "stay at home" order in place until the end of April (or perhaps longer.)
> 
> I long for Craig Courtney's "One Faith One Hope One Lord" for the season.
> 
> Many years I sing in a choral society that performs on Passion Sunday; I did not this year in part because they canceled their concert. They'd have sung Psalms from over the centuries including Mendelssohn's Psalm 42. Other years we have performed Haydn's Creation, Bach's St. Matthew Passion and Beethoven's Missa Solemins, among others.
> 
> I understand some churches are streaming or YouTubeing something to parishoners this year; to best of my knowledge mine is not.
> 
> I guess I stay home and sing "Beneath The Cross of Jesus" to myself on Good Friday at Noon, then the Hallelujah chorus on Sunday. I wish it weren't this way but it's our world today.


Our church is streaming on good Friday and Easter Sunday. Missing church very much but with modern technology at least we can keep in touch.


----------



## NLAdriaan

It comes from a secular building, but it might help you to live the powerful easter message of suffering, death and resurrection from your home. This actually is a very good interpretation by Ivan Fischer. Note the moving image of the children in the opening choir standing around Fischer.


----------



## Manxfeeder

NLAdriaan said:


> It comes from a secular building, but it might help you to live the powerful easter message of suffering, death and resurrection from your home. This actually is a very good interpretation by Ivan Fischer. Note the moving image of the children in the opening choir standing around Fischer.


Thanks for the video! I have to admit, the opening of the Matthew Passion gets to me every time, especially when the children's choir comes in. This is quite a visual, with everyone in black and the children in white.


----------



## DavidA

Good Friday locked in but we'll be listening to the St Matthew Passion probably this one:









Means a lot to us both musically and spiritually as singing in it many years ago was one of my wife's first steps to faith. I first got to know it through her and so listening to Passions Good Friday has become a thing for us. 
This evening we will listen in to a streamed communion service from our church.


----------



## DavidA

flamencosketches said:


> Agreed. I'm a lapsed catholic. I was hoping to go to church on Easter for the first time in several years... alas.
> 
> Instead I will try and listen to some Bach; the St. Matthew Passtion-I just got the Gustav Leonhardt recording on disc for the occasion-and perhaps the Easter Oratorio, of which I have the old Eugene Ormandy recording, but haven't heard it.


Many churches of many different denominations are streaming services on line this Easter, so why not join one of your choice? It's of course not quite the same as gathering but a good second best.


----------



## JSBach85

DavidA said:


> Good Friday locked in but we'll be listening to the St Matthew Passion probably this one:
> 
> View attachment 133439
> 
> 
> Means a lot to us both musically and spiritually as singing in it many years ago was one of my wife's first steps to faith. I first got to know it through her and so listening to Passions Good Friday has become a thing for us.
> This evening we will listen in to a streamed communion service from our church.


Great recording that was one of the first if not the first OVPP recordings for this work.


----------



## DavidA

JSBach85 said:


> Great recording that was one of the first if not the first OVPP recordings for this work.


Yes not the only way of doing it but a superb performance. These days we have become more creative. My wife sung in a performance where the evangelist role was partly shared out by other soloists. Added to the dramatic effect. I don't believe JSB would have turned a hair


----------



## NLAdriaan

DavidA said:


> Yes not the only way of doing it but a superb performance. These days we have become more creative. My wife sung in a performance where the evangelist role was partly shared out by other soloists. Added to the dramatic effect. I don't believe JSB would have turned a hair


Actually, Simon Rattle performed the Matthew and John's passions in Berlin in a scenic setting by Peter Sellars, still to be seen in the BPO Digital Concert Hall. Not my cup of tea, though. From all available recordings, I prefer Ton Koopman's last take (see below). Last week, we were to go to Trevor Pinnock's St Matthew Passion with the RCO, but of course it got cancelled....


----------



## Caesura

I listened to Handel's Messiah today to start the celebration of Easter. I will listen to it again on Easter Sunday (and maybe Easter Monday too) to keep celebrating it in addition to having a nice dinner on the weekend with my family (in the same household). Even though Messiah has been known as a Christmas piece for a long time, most of it is about Jesus' life, crucifixion, and ressurection so I decided to put it on anyway.


----------



## larold

No church and no singing today but still promise of Christ and resurrection. We need this now more than ever. I've sung this a couple times; it states my feelings better than most music:


----------



## Flamme

Im not a gr8 believer not even baptised but I adored our little celebration and looked forward 2 it every year...This is/was my sadest easter in last 20 years...


----------

